# tadpole bloat syndrome



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone have any info on tadpole bloat syndrome? What causes it and how is it treated/prevented? Thanks in advanced.

-Mike


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I've experienced it a couple times. Is your tad food floating on the surface, or do you mix it up in the water?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Tad bloat syndrome occurse before the tad hatches. A bacteria enters the yolk and causes the tad gut to expand and explode. I have emailed Dr. Frye about it. But I was just curious what bacteria it is and if there is a way of preventing this. So I am not sure if we are talking about the same "tad bloat." It seems to happen with a few frogs I recently purchased. If the eggs hatch the tads are fine in my experience.

-Mike


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, I've seem something similar post-hatch. After a week or so, the tad becomes bloated and floats to the top of the water. Always struggling to swim down. He becomes translucent from the air/gases and eventually dies. I've had it happen 2X out of dozens of normal tads....can't explain it.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

just want to bring this back to life, cuz I've seen this happen in my last clutch (pre-hatch). If it's a bacteria, as Mike has stated, then what would be the best way to get rid of this for future reference?
Thanks.


----------

